# Firefox 3



## PuffDragon (Jun 17, 2008)

If your into Firefox and haven't gotten the updated version yet, be sure to do so! It rocks. Also, get the BetterGmail 2 add on if you use gmail....it's freakin awesome.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 18, 2008)

I got the final version yesterday morning. I've been using the Betas & RC's for the past few months. It seems faster than v2 and more stable.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jun 18, 2008)

My firefox is messed up  It won't let me install add-ons anymore. It says theres a error of some sort o i can't update all my add ons like my themes for example. Other then that though firefox 3 is great.

Spencer


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 18, 2008)

i use firefox. how do i update the version? and how do i see which version i have already?


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 18, 2008)

To update go here: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html">http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html</a><!-- m -->

To check what version you have click on "Help" up on top of the browser and then down to "About Mozilla Firefox." That will tell you your current version.

PinkPunisher not all add ons have been updated so they may not be compatible with FireFox 3.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jun 18, 2008)

No it's not that, its just a error downloading any add on and I've tried quite a few.

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 19, 2008)

I tried it and I did not like it, it is also very hard to use when editing my website, I cannot get anything to line up correctly with FireFox. IE works much better for me and it is much easier to use.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 19, 2008)

It all depends on what you're used to. I've been using Firefox for a couple of years. IE seems to always be playing catch up, copying Firefoxes new features.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jun 19, 2008)

I hear you DaveDragon, Firefox is much better for my uses on the web and has so useful many add-ons like Forecast Fox. 

To fix my problem with firefox i just uninstalled it and reinstalled and it works fine now.

Spencer


----------



## DZLife (Jun 19, 2008)

When I need to do more web design, etc, I usually use IE. When I do ANYTHING else, I use Firefox, as it is more aesthetically pleasing, and I like the interface, as well as a few of the extra features. 

Oh, and iMacros is th BEST firefox plugin EVER!!!
It saves me a great amount of time and hassle.

Oh, and I was a beta tester for Firefox 3 (they put a beta up for people to evaluate) and boy, did they work out a bunch of kinks...


----------

